# Planted 20 Long



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So this is the beginning of my planted 20 long tank...

Lighting - Aquaticlife T5 HO fixture (48W) running two 4 hour photo periods (4 hours between) each day

Filtration - AC 30 and AC20, Sponge filter

Fish - F2 Honduran Red Point "Rio Danli", 9 Pristella Tetras

Plants - Anubias Barteri, Melon Sword, Cyperus Helferi










Starting to use Nutrafin Plant Gro, no CO2.

Plan to add... Java fern (multiple), Willow Moss, Amazon Sword (multiple), Narrow leaf micro sword (lots), water sprite

Will be removing... Clay pot, big rock in middle (unless I can find a better spot for it)

Thoughts?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's "Brutus"


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice clean setup...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks! Other thoughts?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

Your planted tank looks nice. Perhaps try putting the large rock infron of the sponge filter.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

you chose good hardy plants too chubbs, you should have lots of enjoyment out of this setup. shows that you did some research.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

ebjdftw said:


> you chose good hardy plants too chubbs, you should have lots of enjoyment out of this setup. shows that you did some research.


I do already! Can't wait to get my other plants I plan on buying and getting my fertilizer so I can really get them growing


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey there, Nice looking tank! I am starting to dabble with planted cichlid tanks myself. One thing I found out real quick is that those premixed ferts get quite pricey, esp when its a 75g like mine. I ordered some dry ferts and you can either mix your own or just measure and dump in the powder each day. Easy as that. I got a year and half supply for my tank for about $25 shipped to my door.

If your interested in this let me know and I will PM you some info.


----------



## Fishingdood (Jul 23, 2007)

Before you get ferts I would get a DIY c02 setup going. You are going to need to find a balance with light, ferts and c02 and from your plant selection I really do not think you will need ferts the plants you are growing are not demanding plants.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

CO2 is generally the last thing plants need, particularly hardy ones like you've picked. You probably don't need ferts or CO2, IMO. Looking forward to seeing the tank progress.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Brutus is a strapping young lad


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of CO2, I've always been told it can be harmful to the fish, plus I'm already running a sponge filter which is providing a little bit of CO2 I would think. I'll do some more research on the ferts tho


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

DFishFox said:


> Brutus is a strapping young lad


Thanks! He's a strapping young dad too, though I syphoned all his kids out and fed them to my 55 :lol:

He's beastly though


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice pics of your HRP! :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks! Got him from Cavamart on Aquabid - F2 Rio Danli


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's an update - just finished planting the plants (took an hour to find something I liked)










And filled back up


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

Your tank is looking great. Well done to hide the sponge filter.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,
> 
> Your tank is looking great. Well done to hide the sponge filter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt - that was the whole idea behind the bushy plant I put there :lol:

I was thinking about putting an amazon sword dead center behind the wood


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

football mom said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!


----------

